# Tutorial Contest Winner August 2007: old gold is saturnal :)



## mzreyes (Jul 31, 2007)

enjooooy!!


face..
powder
concealor
dark msf
blushbaby blush
vanilla pigment

eyes..
baselight and graphito paint
old gold and vanilla pigment
ostentatious and nightfish f/l
saturnal, femme noir, carbon, ricepaper, gorgeous gold e/s
lashes

lips..
concealor
slicked pink l/g







I wore this MU to work.. powder, concealor, mascara, nars orgasm (which I brushed off for this look) and chapstick. and yes, I'm in my bra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








baselight paint all over





graphito paint on the lids





old gold pig. brushed over graphito





ostentatious f/l applied in the crease. Not perfect, but its ok! Saturnal doesn't show up very well on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ewww..





blend Saturnal into the crease





seee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








added Femme Noir to deepen crease color





and a lil bit of Carbon





Chartru paint on lower lashline





Then add Saturnal and gorgeous gold on top of Chartru





so far, so good?





Line with nightfish f/l





Contour with dark msf and add blushbaby blush. yes this is a stuuuupid face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








highlight cheekbones w/ vanilla pigment





lashes!





a bit of concealor and slicked pink l/g finishes the look!! and yes, I'm still in my bra


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

i love this look! i seriously want graphito paint!!!!!!!!!!! anyways, great look & i can't wait to try it out!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

you look hot! great tutorial, you make it seem so easy!!


----------



## jannax212 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

beautiful!!!


----------



## MzEmo (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

sexy i love earth toned colors on you


----------



## syrene78 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Graphito and greens are so hot on you!
You should try New Weed fluidline too.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Oooh very pretty!!! Thanks for the awesome tut!


----------



## macface (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Oh can't wait to try this look.You hair looks very pretty  and healthy.


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

I love the way u blend colors!  And yeah I was wondering if that was a cami or a bra...either way...SEXY!!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Wow, that is such a sexy smoky eye.  I want to try it, you do make it all seem so easy.  Love the Monroe.


----------



## landonsmother (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

love your FOTD's.  they're hottttt


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

This is a beautiful look.  Too bad I am so frickin' fair that it wont look at all the same on me.


----------



## User67 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

OMG, gorgeous!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Beautiful as always.


----------



## nunu (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

lovely! u look beautiful! do u use a brush 2 apply paint eyeshadow??


----------



## *Alessia* (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

WOw!!! It's realy fantastic on you!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Love it! I will be rockin this look for the weekend!!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

I love your tutorials!

They are pretty much my favourites.  Your blending technique is awesome too!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

gorgeous


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

This is so pretty!  I love what that graphito paint does to the old gold pigment...gorgeous!


----------



## n_c (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Gosh, you come up with the most beautiful color combinations! U look beautiful.


----------



## breathless (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

this is amazing! thanks so much!


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

thanks everyone!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

That was great. Your tuts are fun and the looks you create are off the chain.


----------



## RoseLee (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

that a good tutorial


----------



## applefrite (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Very beautiful  tut !! Mzreyes loves your makeups !!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Gorgeous! Old Gold is my most used pigment!! I love it!


----------



## mommymac (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Thank you that was a great tut, I have old gold but rarely use it and I was not able to get saturnal so I can't wait to try it out.  Your eyes are very beautiful.


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

i love your tutorials... you make them look soo easy to follow and you always end up with amazing results.  you come up with great color combos and with just a few e/s needed.


----------



## rosquared (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

wow.. i would have NEVER thought to use graphito under anything gold or green.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  you're so smart.


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

thanks everyone for all the lovely compliments!! I rarely use old gold, so I was surprised that this look came out good. It's hard to pair it with colors other than... green and brown? lol.. I thought of this combo when my friend and I were playing with my e/s, pigments, paints, s/s, and f/l.. seeeeee....




I don't remember what any of these combos are. sorry!

nunu: I use a cheap nylon brush from target to apply my paints


----------



## clamster (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

I love this look!!! Yay I want to try it.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

pretty look!

i actually like the first look too, very pretty


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

i love your tuts! i love this look! thanks!


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

With your skintone you ROCK that so well.  You're gorgeous.  You make me regret givin up my old gold.  I seriously never thought to use it like that - over graphito paint (I'm another one that needs to pick that up). Great tips & hot look!


----------



## vica (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

thanks for the tut!! and monroes rock!!! yay!


----------



## entipy (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

VERY pretty!!!


----------



## s_prev (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

love it, you look so pretty...great job!


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

great tut! loved the color combination, really suits your skin tones.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

gorgeous


----------



## makeba (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Great Job Sis!  I love your application and color combos!


----------



## allthatglamour (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

I love the way you  used different paints as bases to highlight different parts of your eye and make the colour pop. I'm definately going to begin to do that. Thanks so much!


----------



## midget (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

that looks amazing I love it


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

wow, that old gold is just amazing in many ways possible.  It is so versatile as well.  It looks very nice!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

u did an amazing job


----------



## amethystangel (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Wow, that is an awesome smokey eye!!


----------



## mslips (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

this is gorgeous, i always think those colors together make a hot look which you made!


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

wow great tutorial... it makes me want to buy all the stuff i don't have *sobs*


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Look at YOU in your hot pink bra!  Seriously, you have major talent girl. This is a great tut.  You are definately one of my faves.  I never use Old Gold cuz it turns bright green on me.  I will be trying it with the Graphito underneath.  Thanks for doing this.  Love it!!!


----------



## avocadolover (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Wow, cool pix!  I love the pointers and your choice of colors too.  Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## nyrak (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Wow - this is such a gorgeous look !


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

thanks so much everyone!!!

makeupgal: thanks for the nice comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I rarely use old gold on its own because it's too green. lol.. It looks good on top on graphito paint as well as ostentatious f/l. Or.. any dark brown base!


----------



## magi (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

This is really a very, very helpful tutorial. Thank you so much. The shades you used are so complicated and I am never really sure how to use them the best. So cool. THANK YOU


----------



## lovejt* (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

this is totally hot. love it.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

Girl This Is Total Hotness!


----------



## daFilli (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

thanks for the tut, i'll attempt it...ur beautiful!


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: old gold is saturnal *

You look beautiful and your eyebrows are lovely.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 31, 2007)

congrats on winning!


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Rene (Aug 31, 2007)

That is really cute. I might want that graphito paint.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Sep 1, 2007)

WOW, I Love it !! You make it look so easy, whenever I try looks like that mine never turn out that good. Too bad you didnt live close to me and can show me how to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Great job !!!!!!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

This looks amazing with your skin tone! Great tutorial!


----------



## Waylea (Sep 5, 2007)

This is such a gorgeous dark green smokey look and with your skin tone, you look so darn hot!!!! Thanks for the tut! I'm so going to try it this weekend!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

thats hott!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey, I just wanted to take a moment to send you warm wishes on your win for August's Tut Contest. I voted for you (tried to do it twice by mistake) I have learned quite a bit from you. Keep up the good work & keep those cute, informative tuts comin' ~ GREAT job!


----------



## SHAQATTACK (Sep 10, 2007)

I love that you used Old Gold over Graphito, I would never think to do that.  I don't have Graphito but may try it w/ Sharkskin.  Also: Fluidline in the crease?  So bold!  What brush do you use and how did you get it to blend out so well?


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 12, 2007)

This is just beautiful!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow u look so gorgeous!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2007)

Great Tut.  You look stunning girl.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 16, 2007)

love it!


----------



## `juicy (Sep 20, 2007)

LOVES IT! it looks fab. ty so much for this


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 22, 2007)

Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the green.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! Gorgeous!


----------



## patricksmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi .im a newbie and just stumbled on this and WOW Great tutorial!  The pics are awesome- you have done an amazing job showcasing the look and even a more amazing job of putting the look together.. It is absolutely beautiful...You know how to work those eyes!! Stunning...


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## Reiko (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks! Love the look on you


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 2, 2007)

wow u are very beautiful... it looks awsome! i love it <3


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

great tutorial


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 11, 2007)

i love your brows - they are perfect!


----------



## anickia (Oct 11, 2007)

love your tuts!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## Bright (Jan 1, 2008)

So beautiful


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 1, 2008)

you look so beautiful very nice!


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 9, 2008)

this is a great look. i love the tut.


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 10, 2008)

awesome tut


----------



## mecholina (Dec 27, 2008)

Finally something for dark eyes! Thank you sooo so so much =) Great tutorial.


----------



## joojoobss (Jan 19, 2009)

is it just me, or does anyone else have problems seeing the pictures? 
i dont see any.. ? :- (


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 19, 2009)

booo photobucket. sorry guys, I think these pictures were posted in my old photobucket and the bandwidth is probably exceeded. bleeh.


----------



## joey444 (Mar 17, 2009)

Aaawwww, I wanted to see this tutorial sooooo bad!!!  Please do more tuts!


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Aaawwww, I wanted to see this tutorial sooooo bad!!!  Please do more tuts!_

 

I second this!


----------

